# My Most Recent Vexels & Other Work



## EvilAngel (Aug 29, 2011)

Not sure if these are welcome here but as this is what i spend most of my time doing along with banners, website design and logo's ect i thought i would share something...













And a couple more...
















All done in Photoshop using either my tablet or my mouse and the wonderful pen tool....


----------



## legendhunter (Aug 31, 2011)

I only have two suggestions, for the picture of the girl with the British flag on her lips I feel as if the gloss on her lips not matching the rest of the gloss on her face and hair kind of lessens the symmetry, I think if you add the same gloss the lips have to the rest of the face it would be beautiful. Then the last picture the detail and the shading is awesome, but I feel that if you add more contrast to it making the lighter parts lighter and the darker parts darker it will come out nicely. The rest of the pictures I feel they are perfect, look at how bright everything is in the third picture how everything has the same luminosity. The fourth one is adorable because essentially its luminosity over all is in balance. Very good job over all though, I am sure you worked hard on these projects and I know you will only continue to get better.


----------



## Ghastlydoor (Aug 31, 2011)

These are so cool. Are you a pen and ink artist also, or are these some other medium?


----------



## legendhunter (Sep 1, 2011)

it says at the bottom of the pictures that he made all of these using the tablet, or the mouse and the pen tool on photo shop. I'm assuming on Photoshop you can make it look like any medium.


----------



## Jinxi (Sep 2, 2011)

Wow, these are fantastic! I borrowed a tablet from a friend of mine a few weeks ago and have produced nothing short of preschool art


----------



## EvilAngel (Sep 3, 2011)

legendhunter said:


> it says at the bottom of the pictures that he made all of these using the tablet, or the mouse and the pen tool on photo shop. I'm assuming on Photoshop you can make it look like any medium.



lol I'm not a he.


----------



## Sweetblossom (Sep 3, 2011)

Hmm, that's pretty cool! I've never actually done anything in Photoshop like that. 
What version of Photoshop do you have? I have Photoshop Elements.
~ Sweetblossom


----------



## legendhunter (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm sorry EvilAngel I, uhm well it is force of habit to use "he" to talk about another fourmite I will be sure to either use their forum name or use the term s/he if I am not sure what gender they are. Sincerest apologies. I do suggest though that you use my suggestions however, it would make it look quite good in my opinion.


----------



## EvilAngel (Sep 3, 2011)

Sweetblossom said:


> Hmm, that's pretty cool! I've never actually done anything in Photoshop like that.
> What version of Photoshop do you have? I have Photoshop Elements.
> ~ Sweetblossom



I use Photoshop CS5 right now...



legendhunter said:


> I'm sorry EvilAngel I, uhm well it is force of habit to use "he" to talk about another fourmite I will be sure to either use their forum name or use the term s/he if I am not sure what gender they are. Sincerest apologies. I do suggest though that you use my suggestions however, it would make it look quite good in my opinion.



It's okay, I'm used to it.


----------



## Aello (Sep 3, 2011)

Belldandy! Awww I used to love that manga series. I think there was a picture that the story's artist did of her in that pose so I'm not sure if you were trying to imitate, but Bell's mouth is a little too close to the bottom of her nose. I draw manga art myself so I know that rules of realism are ignored quite often, but I think since her face does almost resemble a real person's here that it might help a little to move it down a tad. 

My favorite is the girl with the British flag on her lips, though.


----------



## Phyllis (Oct 9, 2011)

Love the cute girls ... bottom three.  I use Photoshop all the time for photo play, but have never tried drawing in it.  I don't have your talent, or even close, but it would be fun to try the pen tool, which I admit I've never touched in all these years.  Your art is so perfect, that I can't stop looking at these.


----------



## EvilAngel (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you for the comments Phyllis!


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 15, 2011)

Just looked at these and thought they were fab..... more please and well done wish i could do something like your pictures.


----------



## EvilAngel (Oct 16, 2011)

Thank you Bluesman for commenting! I'm currently working on a new piece, will post asap...


----------

